# Netzteil



## Xeal87 (11. Januar 2003)

Hallo! auf was muss ich achten wenn ich mir ein Netzteil kaufe ? sind da alle benötigten Kabel usw. dabei ?


----------



## sam (11. Januar 2003)

kabel (bis auf den kaltgerätestecker um 
das ding mit der steckdose zu verbinden) 
sind alle am netzteil dran...
das einzige worauf man achten müsste wäre 
die Watt-Zahl...aber mit 350W biste immer 
ganz gut dabei.


----------



## Xeal87 (11. Januar 2003)

*ok*

Ja sowas dacht ich mir auch. Also ich sag aber vorher lieber noch was zu meinem system ...
1x Festplatte
1x CD Laufwerk
1x Netzwerkkarte
Prozessor: AMD Athlon XP 2400+
Grafik: Ge Force 4 Ti 4400 ...
Sound: 6 Kanäle 
Reicht da 350 Watt ?


----------



## Tim C. (11. Januar 2003)

jau reicht. Wenn du allerdings mal mit dem Gedanken spielst, ne zweite HDD oder nen Brenner dazu zu bauen, dann...naja wären eventuell 400Watt besser...aber ist halt auch ein höherer Stromverbrauch. Solange du deinen Strom nicht selber zahlst wäre es ok aber naja...is klar was ich meine ?!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. Januar 2003)

Es reichen auch 300 wenn es ein gutes Netzteil ist.
Du musst bei den Dinger nämlich verdammt auf die echte Leistung achten und nicht auf die Möchtegernleistung, die außen dran steht!
Auf tomshardware.de war vor kurzem ein sehr guter Test der auch zeigte, wie extrem der Kunde von den Herstellern verarscht wird.
Sie haben die Netzteile bis auf die angegebenen Maximalwerte getrieben und die meisten sind durchgeknallt bis auf ein paar Markengeräte wie z.B. das Zalman mit nominell 300Watt, welches im Test sogar 371Watt lieferte, zudem das zweitleiseste Netzteil nach dem Engelking und es erprobt sich bei mir im praktischen Gebraucht als sehr gut! Allerdings mit 100€ auch sehr teuer.


----------

